# Asian Landscape Lace Knit Shawl



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

In Asian landscape paintings, artists typically incorporate mountains or rocks, water, the sky, trees, and greenery, along with a man-made element, such as a bridge, to create an overall image. The result is often abstract, leaving the viewer to explore the landscape the artist created.  

Living in Asia, I come across many painted scrolls from China and other parts of eastern Asia and often have the opportunity to view the scenery that has inspired artists for centuries.

This shawl is my interpretation of an Asian landscape, worked in lace stitch patterns that are meant to evoke hilly terrain, flowing water with the hint of a bridge, tree branches, and abundant foliage.  

The shawl was knit with two shades of Malabrigo Lace (100% baby merino), with the body of the shawl in Water Green, and the edge (part of the body) and the border (knit-on) in Indiecita. It required a full skein of Water Green and just under 2/3 of a skein of Indiecita.

Intermediate knitting ability with some lace knitting experience is necessary for this pattern.

This pattern is available for $3.25 USD at:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/asian-landscape


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful. You are a true artist. Love your inspirational story.

SEA


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Just beautiful.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

It is very lovely. Your pattern means more when you give an interpretation. Thanks.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love this shawl you designed!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> It is very lovely. Your pattern means more when you give an interpretation. Thanks.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

What a beautiful shawl, you are so very talented.

Di


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful work,very beautiful shawl.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

So nice...and the description makes it even better...Thank you!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

What a beautiful shawl!!
Does your pattern have written instructions or just charts?


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Gail DSouza said:


> What a beautiful shawl!!
> Does your pattern have written instructions or just charts?


Written instructions - no charts.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

mikebkk said:


> Written instructions - no charts.


Thanks for the swift reply!!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

It is beautiful and I'm impressed you made this up yourself. I wish I could do that.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I am soooo glad I clicked on this before I went off to bed. It is fabulous! What a clever design, I totally see how the patterns are reflective of the landscapes. And the asymmetry is really nice too. Good luck with your lovely pattern! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you for all the kind comments. I hope that some of you decide to give the pattern a try - and post photos of the results!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Your design and shawl are beautiful.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow. That is just stunning. Thank you for sharing


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Placing your lovely work next to pics of their inspirations would make a wonderful museum!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome work!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely pattern!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gail DSouza said:


> What a beautiful shawl!!
> Does your pattern have written instructions or just charts?


I am just now finishing up with one of Michael's shawls and his written instructions are easy to follow and a really nice knit. This shawl is beautiful.


----------



## noza (Sep 4, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Another beautiful pattern. Lovely work!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a beautiful pattern.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Fabulous. Love the story of inspiration.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

mikebkk said:


> Thank you for all the kind comments. I hope that some of you decide to give the pattern a try - and post photos of the results!


I am definitely going to try it!
It is so beautiful!!
I am waiting for the weather to cool down, we are having triple digits for the last 2 weeks and it is just too hot to knit!
I have just purchased the pattern and already excited and eager to start it!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very interesting!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Glad to see that some of you are planning on knitting this shawl. Let me know if you have any questions, and I'd love to hear your comments as well. Thanks for all the positive feedback!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So pretty. What a gorgeous shawl.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

OH my, that is gorgeous!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Micheal! Congratulations on this most beautiful design as always such a pleasure to view your work. :thumbup:


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------

